# Construction cost estimating book ??



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Just curious if anyone is using this book/software, someone recommended it to me as a good starting point for estimates.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

They may work in principle , but all said and done I don't think I would trust in a program to price out or even figure out quantities , to many variables involved .. I may use one to see in comparison how my numbers compare... and I have yet to see any program work unless you enter every little detail . You might just as well sit down with a scale and do your own takeoff.. and double check and then some on the larger jobs so you do not burn yourself...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Add to that regional price differences....


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

yea, i have that damn book in my office right now and have hardly used it.

As Stilts said, too many variables involved as every single job is different...

however, not saying the book is a complete waste -- not at all.....just use it as strictly a reference guide to look back on.

Its got a ton of great info and detail for that.


----------



## Bwall (Jun 18, 2011)

what is a siluith used for in drywall


----------

